# Harley & Davidson



## filmonger (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## syclesavage (Oct 30, 2016)

Show was on A&E Harley and the Davidsons saw the trailer can't remember when it's on again


----------



## filmonger (Mar 10, 2018)

Cool Harley race poster..... 1915


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 10, 2018)

William A. Davidson (sidecar) and William S.Harley show their catch made on Pine Lake in 1924.




From left: William A. Davidson, Walter Davidson, Sr., Arthur Davidson and William S. Harley



 
William Harley and Arthur Davidson.


----------



## thehugheseum (Mar 16, 2018)

the a and e show was utter bullpoop......i cannot figure out why they changed the story.....history has been set back.....the actual stories in history are plenty interesting as is hollywood just feels the need to make it their own?......they should almost not be able to use the words "based on a true story".......some guys made a motorcycle company is more accurate than the bullpoop they put into a screenplay


----------

